# bow string stretch problems



## bowhunterprime

Everything I've ever heard about string stretch says this: Every string will stretch no matter what material it's made of or how it's made. After the first 50-100 shots on a new string, it will be finished stretching. If it ever stretches again it's time to be replaced. So if you don't know when the string was made but you do know that it's not brand new and it's stretching, then I'd replace it. Just IMO. Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## rookiebowholder

bowhunterprime said:


> Everything I've ever heard about string stretch says this: Every string will stretch no matter what material it's made of or how it's made. After the first 50-100 shots on a new string, it will be finished stretching. If it ever stretches again it's time to be replaced. So if you don't know when the string was made but you do know that it's not brand new and it's stretching, then I'd replace it. Just IMO. Hope this helps!! -Chris


serious? hmmm..... man i put so much into a used bow already... well whats the worse that can happen if i dont get new strings? will it last me 3-4 more months of shooting and this years hunting season in MN? I plan still more trips to the range and will be bowhunting a few times this year


----------



## rookiebowholder

also forgot to mention the bow is a REFLEX (hoyt makes reflex bows) EXTREME HTS SINGLE CAM COMPOUND RIGHT HAND BOW and i also noticed some eratic arrow flight.... maybe not too eratic but im not sure my visions pretty bad but i can tell you some arrows did seem to fly kind of weird for a sec im not 100% on this, it could be that my blazer vanes are straight fletched and spin very little, maybe i never noticed it before because i was shooting normal were as when i noticed the erratic flight i was shooting from an elevated platform so i was either looking down at the arrow or above the arrow during flight vs shooting it straight inline while standing, but i can tell you my grouping has gotten so much better probobly because from what i learned from my last range visit i realized i had some bad habbits and today at the range i learned to focuz and correct all my bad habbits and make my shooting better...... cmon im grouping arrows at 60 yards at about a 12 inch group and one was almost a bullseye were as before my groups at 60 was just random, i dont even have a 60 yard pin! i used the bubble level on my sight to aim the 60 yard. 20-30 yard groups went from 12 inch and random grouping down to about 5inch and smaller groups with less randomness. I also shuld mention with my new form i do get alot of arm slap (15 times i got arm slapped in my 3 hours of shooting) if i forget to position my left hand more out of the way of the bowstring.

i can say that my 6th sense (archery sense) have increased i now notice during a shot what i did wrong and also when i shoot and an arrow is in flight i actually see the arrow fly unlike b4 were all i did was just point aim and shoot I never noticed much except shoot and look to see were the arrow hit the target

I really hope this string stretch is not a problem if it even is string stretch that caused my peep to turn 180 degree from were it use to be


----------



## bassman409

Sure sounds like your string life is over. 7 years even if not used is a lot. Dont let your string break or you will be out more than the 30$ for a new string!! The arm slap is most likely from too long of a draw length which can be shortened either with new string or with module settings.


----------



## rookiebowholder

bassman409 said:


> Sure sounds like your string life is over. 7 years even if not used is a lot. Dont let your string break or you will be out more than the 30$ for a new string!! The arm slap is most likely from too long of a draw length which can be shortened either with new string or with module settings.


how sure are you guys about this? the peep only twisted about 180 degrees on me to the right. dos the peep twist really mean string stretch? do i need just new strings or do i also need new cables as well?..... after getting new strings how many shots to fully get them broken in and how much can the stretch effect the bottom solo cam position and draw length? will my rest and sight need re tuning?


----------



## Bow pro

I would deff. get a new string after 7 years. If it blows up you might get yourself hurt or someone else. A well made custom string should be broken in after 20-40 shots. When you get new ones get the whole set. It sounds like your set is ready to go...just my .02


----------



## bowhunterprime

bassman409 said:


> Sure sounds like your string life is over. 7 years even if not used is a lot. Dont let your string break or you will be out more than the 30$ for a new string!! The arm slap is most likely from too long of a draw length which can be shortened either with new string or with module settings.





Bow pro said:


> I would deff. get a new string after 7 years. If it blows up you might get yourself hurt or someone else. A well made custom string should be broken in after 20-40 shots. When you get new ones get the whole set. It sounds like your set is ready to go...just my .02


x2 on both!!


----------



## rookiebowholder

bowhunterprime said:


> x2 on both!!


how much will a whole set of new strings cables and the yokes cost me?

my bow i baught used for 100 for the bow, 3 aluminum arrows, bow case, 2 releases, stabilizer, and a set of B-heads... it was a pretty good deal for me.

my bow is not even made anymore i think, findingf images and info on the bow is impossible

the bows a REFLEX EXTREME HTS SOLO CAM

is it even worth getting new strings for my bow?

could i possibly just keep shooting it and if it hasnt blown up go hunt with it this season for deer? will it last that long? i plan going to the range a few more times then go bowhunt in late september into late october then from november its all firearms there on out


----------



## MM1354

If you put a new string and cables on the bow if it is shooting just fine now, you could shoot it for a long time. A little $$ invested in this bow is a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new bow. I don't mean to sound harsh but, Your not listening to good advise from the about shooters. If you have never seen a bow explode you don't want to especially if your holding it. Your trying to take a gamble an save a few bucks, but if everything goes south, it could cost you body parts, (eyes on what I am thinking of) or serious medical bills for other parts. MM1354


----------



## rookiebowholder

MM1354 said:


> If you put a new string and cables on the bow if it is shooting just fine now, you could shoot it for a long time. A little $$ invested in this bow is a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new bow. I don't mean to sound harsh but, Your not listening to good advise from the about shooters. If you have never seen a bow explode you don't want to especially if your holding it. Your trying to take a gamble an save a few bucks, but if everything goes south, it could cost you body parts, (eyes on what I am thinking of) or serious medical bills for other parts. MM1354


im beig cheap because for what it can cost me to buy a whole set of strings and to get them put in i can just buy another used bow.

remember my bow is not even made anymore i think and finding pics and any info about the bow is impossible 

thats a string, cables, do i also have to buy the yoke strings? all the strings and to put em in will sureley cost me close to $100 or more..... 

also remember my peep only twisted half a revolution to the right and some of the fibers at the peep were sticking out, i think its because i barley have any wax there


----------



## Spotshooter2

People keep giving you sound advice but you refuse to listen. So here is what you really want to hear. Go ahead and shoot it. But if you wound a deer because the string broke or you get hurt because the string broke don't come crying back here. :thumbs_do


----------



## rookiebowholder

Spotshooter2 said:


> People keep giving you sound advice but you refuse to listen. So here is what you really want to hear. Go ahead and shoot it. But if you wound a deer because the string broke or you get hurt because the string broke don't come crying back here. :thumbs_do


im just trying to get as much info b4 buying strings that will cost just as much as i baught all my bow stuff used. People here are only saying to buy new strings what they dont hear is if the bow is even worth it to get a whole set of strings for..... i see it this way..... last winter all my gear was used i baught for $100 and new set of strings right now is another $100 thats $200 im not made of cash and if it will cost me that much i can just shoot the bow for hunting only til seasons over and trash the bow and buy a NEW bow for $300-$400 and its obvious the newer bows is far more superiour to mines right?

Can i get by with just a new string and keep the old cables and yoke strings?
Vapor Trail, Winners choice, or Zebra strings?


----------



## bludyarrows

I would strongly advise a new string and cables or put the bow up if the string is fraying.If you like the bow restring it and keep shooting it for another year or so. Strings on a bow are to be replaced like changing oil in your car....its maintence.I just redid my bow with strings and cables and its not even a year old yet.But I shoot alot...I try to shoot a 3D event every weekend plus in my backyard every other day.You say you don't want to put money into your bow but its the same for even another bow...the ones you speak of for 3 or 4 hunderd bucks..they will need strings and cables too.You should do your self the favor and resting it and then go back to the range and see the differance.I would also have someone check your draw length to be sure your good there too. thats a comon reason for wrist slap...or you my be torquing the bow on the release... other form issue..But none the less....take it for what its worth ...that bow might come apart on you and it won't be good....the cost will be way more than a string.....


----------



## 60X

I agree you need to get those strings and cable replaced before we're reading about them blowing up.


----------



## rookiebowholder

bludyarrows said:


> I would strongly advise a new string and cables or put the bow up if the string is fraying.If you like the bow restring it and keep shooting it for another year or so. Strings on a bow are to be replaced like changing oil in your car....its maintence.I just redid my bow with strings and cables and its not even a year old yet.But I shoot alot...I try to shoot a 3D event every weekend plus in my backyard every other day.You say you don't want to put money into your bow but its the same for even another bow...the ones you speak of for 3 or 4 hunderd bucks..they will need strings and cables too.You should do your self the favor and resting it and then go back to the range and see the differance.I would also have someone check your draw length to be sure your good there too. thats a comon reason for wrist slap...or you my be torquing the bow on the release... other form issue..But none the less....take it for what its worth ...that bow might come apart on you and it won't be good....the cost will be way more than a string.....


can i get by with just a new string and buy new cables later on?

what ya dont realize is a new bow will need new strings yes! but the new bow is worth more to put new strings on than the older bow i have


----------



## no alibi

you really need to listen what our fellow ATers are telling you,you keep making excuses trying to get out of buying what you need to keep your bow working well and most of all keeping it safe for YOU to shoot.Would you keep shooting a bow if you knew the limbs were cracked?H*** NO!your doing the exact same thing without changeing those strings and cables..play wit fire and you will get burned!so go get them changed out and keep yourself and others around you safe.


----------



## rookiebowholder

no alibi said:


> you really need to listen what our fellow ATers are telling you,you keep making excuses trying to get out of buying what you need to keep your bow working well and most of all keeping it safe for YOU to shoot.Would you keep shooting a bow if you knew the limbs were cracked?H*** NO!your doing the exact same thing without changeing those strings and cables..play wit fire and you will get burned!so go get them changed out and keep yourself and others around you safe.


i got a better reply from someone on AT who has the same bow as me and he really helped me make a decision

well now for the strings.......
VaporTrail, Winners Choice, or Zebra?
how much can a whole entire ste of strings cost me?
how manny shots to get them settled in and get them to no longer stretch so i can start tunning my bow b4 season?
Theres this small archery shop called Averege Joes Archery who could probobly do it all for me or i have GanderMountain to do it.


----------



## vegashunter55

*New Strings Please*

Please make the investment and order a complete set of strings and cables. You will not be sorry for spending the money. Any hobby and sport costs money and it is part and parcel of being in a sport who's equipment is not cheap. I just ordered a set from 60X and they are fantastic. Shooting an older bow is fine as long as it is in GOOD working condition. Yours isn't!

Once it is ready for hunting you can then use it for field/ 3-D and target shooting. All of that will increase your skill level and enjoyment of the sport as you improve. 

We all want you to be safe and have fun with your bow.


----------



## rookiebowholder

vegashunter55 said:


> Please make the investment and order a complete set of strings and cables. You will not be sorry for spending the money. Any hobby and sport costs money and it is part and parcel of being in a sport who's equipment is not cheap. I just ordered a set from 60X and they are fantastic. Shooting an older bow is fine as long as it is in GOOD working condition. Yours isn't!
> 
> Once it is ready for hunting you can then use it for field/ 3-D and target shooting. All of that will increase your skill level and enjoyment of the sport as you improve.
> 
> We all want you to be safe and have fun with your bow.


i dont need more advice i wanna know a guestimation on how much it will all cost and what strings i should buy


----------



## cjkozik

Ive seen some guys on here that build strings for as low 40 on up.. I dont care what advise someone gave you that has the same bow that you have. It sounds like you found someone to give you the advise that you wanted to hear.. YOU NEED A NEW STRING AND CABLES. Just keep this in mind, when that bow blows up in your hand and your laying in the er and wondering why this happened to me... Just refer back to this thread.. Good luck with your adventure...


----------



## rookiebowholder

cjkozik said:


> Ive seen some guys on here that build strings for as low 40 on up.. I dont care what advise someone gave you that has the same bow that you have. It sounds like you found someone to give you the advise that you wanted to hear.. YOU NEED A NEW STRING AND CABLES. Just keep this in mind, when that bow blows up in your hand and your laying in the er and wondering why this happened to me... Just refer back to this thread.. Good luck with your adventure...


holy tamoly! jeesh if i wasnt buying new set of strings why would i be asking for a guestimation on price? the guy with the same bow told me the bows still a good bow and new strings would be good so thats wat im doing! jeesh people cmon no more advice on ne strings i just ant a valid anser about ich maker should i get my strings from like VaporTtrail, innersChoice, Zebra..... the cost of those strings and cables, Ho much to put them in
Should i get them done at Gander Mtn or this bo shop called Averege Joes Archery


----------



## Spotshooter2

Go ask those two places how much they charge. How are we supposed to know how much they charge and what all they do for said services. You need to do a little leg work yourself.


----------



## rookiebowholder

Spotshooter2 said:


> Go ask those two places how much they charge. How are we supposed to know how much they charge and what all they do for said services. You need to do a little leg work yourself.


i know how to ask about service charge but that dosnt answer wich strings i should get

for the 3rd time
VaporTrail, WinnersChoice, or Zebra strings

as for you guys how much did it cost you guys for a new string? cables?


----------



## bowhunterprime

Well, I build my own strings and cables so I don't know much about the brand name stuff, but I will say that I don't think much of Zebra strings. I've never used them, but I've worked with them and I had to reserve part of my friend's string before it was even a year old. I've heard good things about Vapor Trail and Winners Choice, and also Buck Nasty and several others here on AT. The cost of the string all depends on what material it's made of. Stuff like Trophy or 452X is expensive, while DynaFlight 10 or Dynaflight 97 will be much cheaper. It shouldn't cost you much more than about $50 to get a new set and most places won't charge you anything if you take your bow in and ask them to put the strings on. I build strings made of DynaFlight 97 for my friends for about $20 (that's because I'm still "learning the art" lol) Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## Madlaz

Just buy a set from 60x and you will be good to go he is very reasonable and is an expert stringbuilder and archer he will treat you right that should answer your question


----------



## Gunner7800

rookiebowholder said:


> i know how to ask about service charge but that dosnt answer wich strings i should get
> 
> for the 3rd time
> VaporTrail, WinnersChoice, or Zebra strings
> 
> as for you guys how much did it cost you guys for a new string? cables?


Don't know why this should be so painful. Send a pm to 60X as a couple people have mentioned already, I've bought a set from him as well. Great buy to deal with, fast build time and did a great job. AND, it will be cheaper than the 3 brands you seem to be stuck on. 
If I remember correctly it cost me $63 for my set. They were for a Mathews LX, a single cam bow. If you were to order a set it may be the same, maybe cheaper, I don't know since I don't know what your bow would take.


----------



## Flyboy718

rookiebowholder said:


> i know how to ask about service charge but that dosnt answer wich strings i should get
> 
> for the 3rd time
> VaporTrail, WinnersChoice, or Zebra strings
> 
> as for you guys how much did it cost you guys for a new string? cables?


All three above are good strings with the exception of Zebra in my experiences. However, they are all pricey and sounds like you are trying to get string and cables for the cheapest you can...I just ordered some from Sean at Twiztdstrings.com and he did mine for $60 shipped.


----------



## rookiebowholder

I ordered some medium quality strings from the shop... over there its stock strings for 40 medium for 50 and higher end vapor trails and such for 70..... the worker said the strings should not stretch when i asked about peep twist and how manny shots to get them broken in.... as for draw length i think im going to go down from 29 inch to 28 1/2 ahould that help with my string slap problem? my arrows are a little over 28 1/2 inch from the insert to the nok groove so will that be good enough that i can change my draw length but still keep the same length arrows


----------



## nag

When your string starts to stretch...it's done, finished, kaput!

Time to get a new one.


----------



## reezen11

70.00 will get you a new complete set of prolines to put on your bow.


----------



## Sbissell03

I also have a question about string stretching. I bought a brand new 2015 PSE surge recently and was very happy with the purchase. I got the bow sighted in very quickly and was hitting bullseye's out to 40 yards. In the past couple weeks I noticed my shots have been getting less accurate. Could this possible be from string stretching?


----------

